# Silicone for live well pump?



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

What kind of silicone do y'all recommend for livewell pump reinstall?? I have a new tube of liquid nail 100% silicone in the garage will the suffice?









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Look into 3M 4200 adhesive..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just use 100% silocone for everything. its served me well. i,ve used it for everything from sealing screws to plugging holes in the back of my old boat. it sticks to just about anything that doesnt have some type of oil on it, and it doesnt want to let go. i would just guess there might be some marine sealents that might work better but i just dont see how.

as for the liquid nails brand, i just dont know i,ve never used that brand. i just get whatever brand they carry at lowes and use the cartridges and the caulking gun.
sherman


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Above the waterline silicone is fine. Below I'd want something with more "backbone". Silicone has very little holding power. 3M 4200 has considerably mode. 3M 5200 is considered a permanent bond.

Heres a good thread on the topic. Bottom line to me is silicone is way too weak to trust under the waterline. If you don't care if your boat sinks from a leak, or just plan on it being temporary, go for it.

http://forums.iboats.com/boat-topic...topics/marine-sealant-vs-silicone-513632.html

A good amount of garbage to sift through there. It turns into quite the debate but here's the takeaway in my opinion.



> There are 4 major factors that determine the weathering of a sealant.
> 1: temperature
> 2: humidity
> 3: ultra-violet radiation
> ...


Any sealant can fail if not prepped right. Be safe.


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you very informative. Much appreciated 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

